# Lemon-Rosemary Baked Chicken w/Ranch Seasonings



## Weeks (Jun 20, 2005)

This is a creation from this weekend. It's a sort of quick-cook take on the lemon rosemary ROAST chicken recipe that is so popular. 

Yield: 2 servings (perfect for a date)
Prep Time: 15-25 min
Cook Time: 45-60 min

*2*x Moderate-size chicken breasts
*1*x Lemon, sliced
*1*x Tomato, sliced thinly
*4*x3-4 in. slices provolone cheese
*1*xpacket Hidden Valley Ranch seasonings
*1*xtbsp spanish rosemary, crushed
*2*x cups dry white wine
*1*x cup chicken broth


Thaw chicken breasts in warm water or over time on a counter top. Preheat oven to 450 degrees.

Slice tomato, lemon, cheese and set aside, crush Rosemary and combine with ranch seasonings in a mixing bowl.

When chicken is thawed, cut a 3.5-5 in. "pocket" into the side of the breasts and dry with a paper towel. Roll the breasts in the mixing bowl with the spices and work the spices into the flesh of the meat.

Place the breasts into a deep baking dish. Place 2 slices of tomato and 2 slices of cheese into each breast, then cover the breasts first in tomato slices, then with the lemon slices. If you have lemon slices left over (I did), squeeze the juice onto the chicken, but carefully so the spices don't run off of the surface.

Fill the bottom of the oven pan with the wine and the broth, again, careful not to wash the spices off of the chicken. Cover with tin foil or a lid and place in the oven. Bake for 45-60 min *OR* until core temp of the chicken is 170+ (use instant-read meat thermometer).

To serve, use a spatula and carefully lift each chicken breast, complete with toppings onto a plate. Goes well with a warm vingiarette pasta salad and/or a baked potato! Suggest serving with garlic bread as well.  If you wish to warm bread while this is still cooking, you can lower the temp to 375 and warm the bread and it won't harm the chicken.


----------



## Alix (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow, this sounds fantastic, AND healthy. Copying this one, thanks Weeks.


----------

